# Appalachia Rising



## spoorprint (Aug 6, 2010)

Appalachia Rising is 2 days of conference followed by one day of protests in Washington D.C. September 25-27

Theme is anti-mountain top removal. Appalachia Rising .


----------



## ary (Aug 23, 2010)

fuck yea ill try to be there...just saw flat top mountain removal for the first time in tennessee this feb...fucking depressing man...such beautiful mountains too


----------

